# We have some RS4 K-04 turbos coming back into stock next week at Achtuning!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Borg - Warner certainly hasn't been making these easy to get lately, we have a limited amount available, orders can be placed online by clicking on the image below or you're welcome to call toll free 1-877-722-4886.


----------

